# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Lỗi màn hình máy tiện CNC bị treo.

## tichtac

Giúp em với, máy tiện CNC của em đang bị treo màn hình, tắt nguồn và bật lên thì màn hình bị treo, tức là không hoạt động được.
Nó có hiện: "L019-86. Not Ready".
Cách xử lý lỗi này như thế nào thế ạ.
Em cảm ơn!

----------


## terminaterx300

ko bik máy cnc gì, ko bik ra sao, chỉ 1 dòng lỗi, potay  :Cool:

----------

tichtac

----------


## suu_tam

Cách xử lý đó là gọi nhà cung cấp.

----------


## tichtac

> ko bik máy cnc gì, ko bik ra sao, chỉ 1 dòng lỗi, potay


Máy tiện Nakamura - Tome TMC-20 anh ơi, bật máy khởi động thì màn hình bị treo, không thể vào chế độ khác ngoài chế độ MDI. Anh giúp em với

----------


## tichtac

> ko bik máy cnc gì, ko bik ra sao, chỉ 1 dòng lỗi, potay :cool:





> Cách xử lý đó là gọi nhà cung cấp.


Họ sửa mà hôm sau bị lại như trước, mà em mua máy ở trong miền Nam, chuyển ra Bắc, mỗi lần đi lại xa. Có cách gì giúp em khắc phục với!

----------


## tichtac

Sau khi nghịch roler thì em đã tìm ra cách xử lý lỗi treo màn hình rồi. Nói chung máy tiện CNC nào cũng xử lý giống nhau thôi.

----------


## Nguyễn Bảo Duy

Nó bị lỗi gì vậy bác, bác có thể chia sẻ cách fix lỗi để anh em đứng máy dc biết không

----------

